
So you wanna be a writer: What Anthony Bourdain can tell you - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/09/20/so-you-wanna-be-a-writer-what-anthony-bourdain-can-tell-you-even-when-hes-not-talking-about-writing/
======
jseliger
Note: "So you wanna be a writer" is based off this HN link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1709693> .

